# Transfer .tivo to PC



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

I want to transfer HD movies and shows to my PC for playback on an HD media player. What is the best format to select to change the file from .tivo to something playable on my box. I see all these choices for MPEG 2, .M2TS...etc what to choose???? Thanks much!


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

You will need VideoRedo, if you do not already have that.

If you have a single core computer, you will probably be limited to the mpeg2 format.

If you have a good dual core or quad core computer(and a good video card), then you could do use mp4(H.264) output files.

TC


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

mkstretch said:


> I want to transfer HD movies and shows to my PC for playback on an HD media player. What is the best format to select to change the file from .tivo to something playable on my box. I see all these choices for MPEG 2, .M2TS...etc what to choose???? Thanks much!


Install Kmttg and let it do the conversion for your device. It includes several profiles for different devices directly in the program, so that it will transfer the show from the TiVo, strip the protection from it, cut the commercials, and re-encode the video for your device. At any point during that process you can set the program to delete the old file or save it in it's original condition as it proceeds to the next step. Kmttg is free. I have it running on an 800mhz Celeron that's dedicated to serving files and running the program.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes I have videoredo and a quad core processor. If I convert it to H.264 will I lose quality? I want to keep it full HD(1080P). I am not going to be playing the file on my PC , but on a media player connected to my TV. THANKS!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you aren't worried about space I would just use the MPG file. With KMTTG all it does is strip the TiVo container and then pretty much anything should be able to play it. The big benefit is it only takes a few minutes to decrypt each file. I haven't messed with videoredo so I don't know what the option is on there.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Is there an easy setup guide for kmttg? I tried it once and it wasn't very user friendly for me. Does it do a good job with the commercial removal? Or does it miss or cut out the wrong stuff. Also is it am all in one program or do I have to download add ons? Thanks much guys, this is a big help. I wod live to have it transfer, convert and strip commercials!!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is pretty straight forward. I usually just extract the zip file into a folder called KMTTG in my C:\ drive. There is more info on the actual web page though http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/. As long as you have Java installed, all you do is click on KMTTG.jar to launch it.

I haven't used it with commercial skip, but there are multiple ways so some may work better than others. On the webpage they talk about the various configurations. I believe you can even tie it into VideoReDo or use VRD to handle the commercial skipping portion.

Also if you have any issues just ask in the KMTTG thread and someone should know how to address it.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Now when I just decrypt the TiVo file to mpeg2 it only has 2 channel audio. Is it possible to get the ful 5.1 or hd audio with it? Thanks guys!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

What are you using to decrypt?
VideoReDo will retain the 5.1 audio.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

steve614 said:


> What are you using to decrypt?
> VideoReDo will retain the 5.1 audio.


I'm using kmmtg. I want to transfer the file off my TiVo as is without anything being removed. Hard drive space is not an issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mkstretch said:


> Now when I just decrypt the TiVo file to mpeg2 it only has 2 channel audio. Is it possible to get the ful 5.1 or hd audio with it? Thanks guys!


 kmttg uses tivodecode which in no way modifies video or audio tracks. You can use mediainfo to examine both the .TiVo file and the resulting .mpg file to confirm for yourself the video & audio tracks remain intact. Either the show in question does not have 5.1 audio or the player you are using is picking an alternate track. The only thing tivodecode is doing is decrypting the file and stripping out the metadata information at the start of the .TiVo file.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> ... or the player you are using is picking an alternate track.


AFAICT, the TiVo will only record one audio track for a program, regardless of how many it was broadcast with. At least, it has no mechanism for changing tracks on a recording, and won't recognize multiple tracks on a transferred program.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok so I used media info on the .tivo file and the .mpg of the tivo file. The .tivo says it has 7 video streams 9 audio streams 13 text streams, and it says the first audio stream is 2 channel ac-3.
The .mpg of the same file says 1 video stream, 1 audio stream, and the first audio stream is 2 channel ac-3.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you tried VideoRedo quickstream fix?


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

tgrim1 said:


> Have you tried VideoRedo quickstream fix?


is quickstream fix gonna be able to fix that? Can someone confirm that movies in full HD like The Hangover only come in 2 channel audio? Weird no?


----------



## JTL2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay, I'm having some issues here, so I hope someone can help me out. First off, I'm trying to use KMTTG, and there's nothing "simply" about it, as many of these paragraphs start (though, I'm not a code guy).

So, I'm running Windows 7, 64-bit. I have the latest Java version running, 32-bit as instructed. I'm running the Command Prompt as Administrator, enter the first line of code, I get this error message: "Access is denied. Error occurred while processing: .jar." And, if I right click the .jar file and select Open With, it doesn't nothing. It doesn't add it on the list, nothing. And if I try to open the javaw.exe right from Windows Explorer, a box flashes on the screen, and nothing.

Any thoughts...?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

All you have to do to launch KMTTG is double click kmttg.jar once you extract the zip file. Windows 7 will label it as an executable Jar file. 

I know with Windows 7 there are sometimes permission issues with some programs if you extract to the program files directory. I extracted to a KMTTG folder I put in C so c:\kmttg.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Right click on the jar file and select "Properties". Is there an "Unlock" (or "Unblock" ?) button at lower right? If so, click it. On some downloaded files, Windows blocks (locks?) them "for your protection".


----------



## JTL2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I think I figured out the problem. It happened when I installed it on an older WinXP computer. This computer is 32-bit, but I think the real issue is my anti-virus. I've been having some issues with McAfee and game mods, so I'm wondering if it blocked features from the .JAR file.

But it's working, Well, it's updating files now  so we'll see.


----------



## JTL2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I got it installed and everything. It communicates fine with my TiVo, only it seems 90% of the stuff I wanted to move, is copy protected.  Any thoughts?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

JTL2 said:


> Well, I got it installed and everything. It communicates fine with my TiVo, only it seems 90% of the stuff I wanted to move, is copy protected.  Any thoughts?


Yes. Get a new cable co. or:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8281079#post8281079

(Sorry there are no really nice solutions.)


----------



## JTL2 (Dec 2, 2010)

dlfl said:


> Yes. Get a new cable co. or:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8281079#post8281079
> 
> (Sorry there are no really nice solutions.)


Thanks. At this point I'm not interested in voiding the warrenty I just spent extra to buy. As for cable, my options are TWC or satelite. So, I'll prob just stick with capture cards for now.


----------

